# Solved: Cannot delete a zero byte file



## rubinontheroad (Jan 30, 2008)

A file appeared on my desktop "IBrokenheartDogfacePizza." I mouse over and it says "type file, size 0 bytes and a date modified when it appeared. I try to open it and after picking something to try to open it nothing happens. I try to delete it and I get "Could not find this item, This is not longer located in C:\Users\Stan\Desktop, verify the item's location and try again..... I've tried all I know (which is not much) can somebody help. When I google the file name a French tech site comes up, no help there. I did find something that said it came from some person on "friendfeed" (Which I don't know or use) I contacted them and they don't know anything either. Am I going to be stuck with this on my desktop for ever? I'd appreciate any help offered, thanks, Stan


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.malwarebytes.org/fileassassin.php

use the delete on windows reboot option and browse and select file. Click execute and reboot


----------



## hockeyfreak863 (Feb 8, 2008)

open cmd and type in Del "C:\Users\Stan\Desktop\IBrokenheartDogfacePizza(ADD FILE EXTENSION ig .exe .dll etc) hope that helps


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

Go through this link.
http://netfresco.com/tech/item-not-found/default.aspx
hope this will work


----------



## rubinontheroad (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Helpful, File assassin says it is for win up to vista and I've got win 7..Thanks anyway

Hockeyfreak863 went to cmd and tried all combinations, no help, and I'm too much of a newbi to get anywhere with cmd. Thank anyway

sg09 I went to http://netfresco.com/tech/item-not-found/default.aspx and was unable again to get the cmd to do anything except to tell me my desktop is not a valid folder or something like that, but thanks anyway..Stan


----------



## rubinontheroad (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh Eric, Yes I got anti virus "Comodo and win sec, thanx


----------



## hockeyfreak863 (Feb 8, 2008)

if it really bothers you and you cant figure out how to delete it then hide the file, right click it and go to properties and check hidden then hit apply


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

rubinontheroad said:


> Hi Helpful, File assassin says it is for win up to vista and I've got win 7..Thanks anyway
> 
> Hockeyfreak863 went to cmd and tried all combinations, no help, and I'm too much of a newbi to get anywhere with cmd. Thank anyway
> 
> sg09 I went to http://netfresco.com/tech/item-not-found/default.aspx and was unable again to get the cmd to do anything except to tell me my desktop is not a valid folder or something like that, but thanks anyway..Stan


Don't worry the program will work in windows 7 as well. Almost all programs/drivers compatible with Vista work fine in Windows 7.


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

another alternative of fileassain is unlocker
Homepage:
http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/#description
it also have a portable version.


----------



## rubinontheroad (Jan 30, 2008)

sg09, Thanks again but no luck, when I try to hide file in properties, I get the same "can't find"

I downloaded http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/#description and it tells me it can't work on my 64 bit sys

I know this is just an annoyance, I guess I can just try to ignore this thing on my desktop, plus it seems to have stumped all, again thanks for the help....Stan


----------



## JoshRod (Nov 1, 2009)

Are you logged in as an Administrator? If not, then you are a hidden one. Go to "Start", type "cmd" in the search box, type in the CMD:

Net User Administrator /active:yes

If the command is completed successfully, log out and you'll find another account called "Administrator". Log into it and try to delete the folder once inside the account.


----------



## rubinontheroad (Jan 30, 2008)

JoshRod,
I am signed on as administrator and I still can hide the file from properties, thanks for trying....S


----------



## JoshRod (Nov 1, 2009)

Did you download anything at all to make this folder come up like this? Is it a random folder that you just found or is it there and you know what it is and does and you just can't get rid of it? Is it a read-only file? Can you rename the file at all to anything? Seeing how your first post states that, "Could not find this item, this is no longer located in C:\Users\Stan\Desktop, verify the item's location and try again" The folder must have come with something. Did you delete anything at all from 30 minutes before you got this folder until now? If so, I want you to go into your recycle bin and restore all the folders to your Desktop or wherever it will restore to. Once it's all restored, put the file YOU DO NOT want onto the left side and the files YOU DO want onto the right. Highlight all the left sided files and right click on just one file/program and click delete. It'll ask if you want to delete however many folders/programs you are deleting and click "OK". Try that out, if it doesn't work, tell me. If it still doesn't delete the file at all, read this: http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/I-can-t-delete-0-byte-file-t14435.html


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

@rubinontheroad: So you can use LockHunter Whick have a 64 bit version.
http://lockhunter.com/download.htm
here is a review on lockhunter
http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives...locker-alternative-that-works-on-windows-x64/


----------



## rubinontheroad (Jan 30, 2008)

Josh Rod, I've restored all that I could from recycle with Recover Files, nothing in there that had anything to do with this mystery file, and went to Geeks to go and tried their ideas (downloaded an app and Comodo said it was or had a virus, got rid of that. Still no luck.

sg I tried "lockhunter 64 bit" no help
Thanks all....S


----------



## JoshRod (Nov 1, 2009)

Programs, Software, and Apps won't help. Try checking the permissions or doing a System Restore. When did you get this file and try doing a System Restore to like 2 days ago or so.


----------



## rubinontheroad (Jan 30, 2008)

Josh Rod, the farthest back I can go is still two days AFTER this file showed up, should have tried it sooner.....S


----------



## JoshRod (Nov 1, 2009)

Would you mind doing a clean install of Windows?


----------



## rubinontheroad (Jan 30, 2008)

Josh I'll have to think on that, right now it is just an annoyance. I got and upgrade copy of win 7 and installed it as an upgrade so I could keep all my settings and programs. If I do a "clean install" I'll have to try and save all that stuff and hope I can reinstall it all, or start from scratch. Yes, I have to think about that, you tried hard and I do thank you for all your help........Stan


----------



## JoshRod (Nov 1, 2009)

Put everything onto a DVD-R/DVD-RW or maybe even a CD-R/CD-RW as well as a Flash Drive and then restore all your programs/Settings right from there. Or try this: Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Disk Cleanup. Or go to: Start > In the search box type: "cmd", it will pop-up and you must right click it and click on "Run as Administrator". Once you do that, try going to the directory such as the Desktop, C: drive, Downloads folder and try doing:

Say you wanted to go to the C: drive:
cd C:

It will change to the C: drive Directory. 

del "Filename"

Try going to the Directory like the Desktop or wherever the folder is located and go to CMD, run it as an Administrator and type in "dir" once in the directory where the folder is. It will show you a list of what's there. If the folder is not there, restart your PC. If it there, it's a virus and I suggest you get McAfee or some other good virus protection like Avast!. Have you tried dragging the folder to the recycle bin? Try this as well:

Start > search "cmd" > Run it as Administrator > Type this in:

rmdir "Name of Folder"

It will then locate it for you and go to the directory for you and then you type:

del "Foldername"

Tell me what happens.


----------



## rubinontheroad (Jan 30, 2008)

Josh Rod, This what I get with your and my tries....

C:\Windows\system32>rmdirdesktop is nor recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file

C:\Windows\system32>desktop is nor recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file

C:\Windows\system32>Users is nor recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file

C:\Windows\system32>delIBrokenheartDogfacePizza is nor recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file

C:\Windows\system32>rmdir\desktop The system cannot find the path specified


----------



## JoshRod (Nov 1, 2009)

rubinontheroad said:


> Josh Rod, This what I get with your and my tries....
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>rmdirdesktop is nor recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file
> 
> ...


Because you did all wrong. Take the first one for example:


```
C:\Windows\system32>rmdirdesktop is nor recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file
```
^ With that one, it's not together nor do you put rmdir with Desktop. It *just *rmdir "NAME OF THE FOLDER". Then you will see the result. If it says it is in the Desktop, you do this then, exactly how I do it:


```
cd C:\Users\Josh(My name, but you change to what yours is, to whatever it says, not literally what your name is)\Desktop.
```
You then do this exactly how I do it:


```
del "name of the folder"
```
If the name of the folder *I* wanted to delete was "Drivers" without the quotations, I would put:


```
del Drivers
```
The uppercase/lowercase matters so make sure you put it exactly the way the name is on the folder.

For the second one:


```
C:\Windows\system32>desktop  is nor recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file
```
You must change the directory. A directory is either the C: driver or the Desktop, or a folder. Do this to change to the Desktop directory in the command prompt.



> cd C:\Users\"Name of the folder, like mine says "Josh" and yours might say "Owner" or "John"\Desktop


Once you do that, do what I said:


```
del "Name of the folder"
```
The third one:


```
C:\Windows\system32>Users  is nor recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file
```
Change to the directory of Users. As so:


```
cd C:\Users
```
^ Do that in the CMD (command prompt)

The fourth one:


```
C:\Windows\system32>delIBrokenheartDogfacePizza is nor recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file
```
You must change to the directory to delete the file. ^ There, you're saying the file is located in your System32 folder and "trying" to delete it with the del* command. Fix it to write it like this:


```
cd C:\Users\Josh\Desktop
```
^ That's what I would do. For you, the word "Josh" will be different, most likely.

If you still need help, just ask.


----------



## rubinontheroad (Jan 30, 2008)

Josh, I put in C:\Windows\system32>rmdirIBrokenheartDogfacePizza.

And I got 'rmdirIBrokenheartDogfacePizza.' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.

What did I do wrong now?


----------



## rubinontheroad (Jan 30, 2008)

Josh, I kept playing and typed:
C:\Windows\system32>dir C:\Users\Stan\Desktop /a/x/p
and got:
Volume in drive C has no label.
Volume Serial Number is 282A-4AB1

Directory of C"\Users\Stan\Desktop
(Here I'm putting only what we're interested in)

11/16/2009 08:43 PM 0 IBROKE~2 IBrokenheartDogfacePizza.
(The little ~ was up higher in the cmd window, I don't seem to have it on my keyboard)
Does this help???


----------



## JoshRod (Nov 1, 2009)

Because you did not go to the correct place AKA Directory. If you do not know what a directory is, it's a place where you store stuff. Like a folder, the C: drive, anywhere you go is a Directory. Do this in the CMD, everything in the [COD) tags, type them into the CMD. Go to start > search > type in "cmd". Now right click on cmd and run as administrator. Do the exact following in this code tag and ONLY do the following throughout this post that are ONLY in code tags:


```
cd C:\
```
Once you do that, it will change from C:\Windows\System32 to C:\. As so:










Once that is done, do the following command.


```
dir
```
As so:










Now that you see all the folders in your C: drive, you want to locate to where your folder is. Try this:


```
cd C:\Users\Josh\Desktop
```
As so:










You see how the first I did cd C:\Users and it change my directory to C:\Users\>

When I did it the second time, I did cd C:\Users\Josh\Desktop. It told it couldn't find the folder specified because the folder "Josh" isn't named Josh inside the C: drive. You want to have the correct name and for me, it's named "Owner" and so I did cd C:\Users\Owner\Desktop and it took me to the directory named C:\Users\Owner\Desktop>

Now, I want to delete a folder, pic, or whatever. So, I do the command:


```
del huy6y5u.png
```
As so:










Once that is done, the file is deleted.

Try that out and tell me what you get. If it doesn't work, let me know.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In post # 25 you displayed the Desktop 0 byte file you are trying to get rid of. The following is just a summary of what *JoshRod *has been trying to convey.

In a Command Prompt window type

del c:\Users\Stan\Desktop\IBROKE~2

On most keyboards the tilde (~) is at the upper left, just left of the 1 key, and you need the shift key for it.


----------



## rubinontheroad (Jan 30, 2008)

Josh I followed your directions, I get to the directory for C:\Users\Stan\Desktop and I can see the sucker there. Next I type in 
C:\Users\Stan\Desktop>del IBrokenheartDogfacePizza I get
Could Not Find C:\Users\Stan\Desktop\IBrokenheartDogfacePizza

I ever tried cd del the file after the > and got "The system cannot find the path specified. 
I feel we're close but no cigar yet.....S


----------



## JoshRod (Nov 1, 2009)

rubinontheroad said:


> Josh I followed your directions, I get to the directory for C:\Users\Stan\Desktop and I can see the sucker there. Next I type in
> C:\Users\Stan\Desktop>del IBrokenheartDogfacePizza I get
> Could Not Find C:\Users\Stan\Desktop\IBrokenheartDogfacePizza
> 
> ...


We are close, you just made a mistake.


```
cd del the file after the > and got "The system cannot find the path specified.
```
When doing "cd del 'FILE NAME'", and it gives you the output of "The system cannot find the path specified", then of course there's something wrong. Vocabulary time:

cd = change directory
del = delete * * = name of file

Now that you know what it means, what you said you did was,

A longer version of what you did:


```
change directory delete *
```
Does that make sense to you? You just want to delete the file. So you go to the Desktop directory in the CMD and you do:


```
del *
```
Remember, * = Name of file.

Try searching for it other than it being on the Desktop. Something could be attached to it from a program and it doesn't want to delete itself because it's attached. Also, have you ever seen this file before at all? Any other software, program or file that relates to this mysterious folder?


----------



## rubinontheroad (Jan 30, 2008)

Josh, we did it, you are the man, the last cmd was \BROKE~2 instead of the complete file name. What can I do for you or tech support guy? Thanks again, Stan


----------



## rubinontheroad (Jan 30, 2008)

mucho thanks again...Stan


----------



## JoshRod (Nov 1, 2009)

Anytime. Click on the "Mark Solved" button and you're all set.


----------



## badr (Dec 7, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> In post # 25 you displayed the Desktop 0 byte file you are trying to get rid of. The following is just a summary of what *JoshRod *has been trying to convey.
> 
> In a Command Prompt window type
> 
> ...


thanks man I had the same problem but you, Josh and rubinontheroad really helped me and sure alot like me and Stan , u r the best guys  big thanksssssssss


----------



## badr (Dec 7, 2009)

BTW what was that file?? is it dangerous??and where did it come from?


----------



## rubinontheroad (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry I don't know what the file was or where it came from, I was just glad to get it off my desktop, good luck..


----------

